# problemas de estatica Familia Cmos



## ZacReibel (Oct 15, 2010)

bueno es que estoy armando algunos circuitos con CMOS y tenia entendido que estos con un simple toque en sus terminales pordian ser desconfigurados dado a la estatica de nuestro cuerpo, entonces nesesito montarlo primero en una protoboard y luego en un circuito con tabletas fenolicas, mi pregunta en si es, como le hacen para trabajarlos y que no se desconfiguren, si la conecto en la proto y y conecto un cable a una de sus terminales y toco ese cable se desconfigura, quisiera saber todo lo posible de como comectarlo en forma de que no los dañe mis integrados son el 74AC14 Y el 74HC194, me serviria mucho de ayuda graciasss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2010)

No se desconfiguran (de donde sacaste eso?) sino que se QUEMAN y se mueren...está claro?


 No son taaaaan sensibles, pero lo mejor es descargar tu cuerpo antes de tocarlos...como por ejemplo tocar un surtidor abierto de agua fría.
 Si no te vá eso...la mejor opción es comprar o armar (acá en el foro está como se hace) una pulsera electrostática que se sujeta a una de tus muñecas y a una toma a tierra...y se acabó el problema.
 Por mas que estés puesto a tierra, NO TENES QUE JUGAR con los chips y mucho menos tocarles los pines sin necesidad.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Mira que he toqueteado integrados y en mi vida he roto uno. Los antiguos se ve que eran mas sensibles, pero los nuevos no me lo parece en absoluto.
Los HC y HCT los he manejado por cientos de unidades sin ninguna precaución y sin problemas. AC nunca he usado así que no te puedo decir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2010)

Existe mucho "Mito" sobre los circuitos CMOS, en un principio. cuando aparecieron, en efecto se podían llegar a destruir por la estática del cuerpo humano al tocar las patas de los mismos, pero en la actualidad, todas las entradas de los circuitos CMOS vienen con protecciones que las hacen mucho más resistentes y menos sensibles a las descargas de electricidad estática.
Teniendo las precauciones comunes a cualquier montaje electrónico se pueden manipular sin mayores riesgos.


----------



## ZacReibel (Oct 17, 2010)

a ok, miren que si quieren saber quien me lo dijo fue mi profe de circuitos logicos combinacionales en la wilifrido, me dijo hace un año que segun se desconfiguran y que si nos queriamos arriesgra que los usaramos y por eso em metio medio meyo porque digo no ma y so toco uan terminal y vuelo el intergado pero muchas gracias por aclararme mi duda, lo usare normal ahora como si fuera un TTl
GRACIAS POR repsonder

ahh y lo de la pulcera esta genial vere si la puedo hacer para mis proyectos gracias

pero tengo otra duda porque entomces estos vienes siempre con una papellito alrededor y que una bolsita antiestatica porque tanto cosa con estos, si no son tan sensibles como se cree


----------



## Scooter (Oct 17, 2010)

al ervad se euq on ol es, iesop euq ceah ñoas aspaba sam am emudo


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 17, 2010)

ZacReibel dijo:


> pero tengo otra duda porque entomces estos vienes siempre con una papellito alrededor y que una bolsita antiestatica porque tanto cosa con estos, si no son tan sensibles como se cree



Explicado de otro modo, los CMOS "viejos" eran mas sensibles a la electricidad estatica, los CMOS "nuevos" tienen protecciones que los hacen *MAS RESISTENTES, PERO NO INMUNES*, por eso cuando te lo venden te lo dan con papel aluminio alrededor de los pines

Tu los puedes manipular con la mano siempre y cuando te descargues antes de tocarlos, aunque lo mejor es ponerse la pulsera para que uno siempre este descargado de la estatica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2010)

Fogonazo: lo que pasa es que vos sos de Bs. As. y con la humedad de esa zona casi no se producen cargas estáticas. Vení a San Juan entre agosto y febrero...las chispas más chicas que te saltan de los dedos miden un par de cm. Acá la humedad es del 10% o menos, así que la estática está a la orden del día.
De todas formas solo he quemado CMOS hace mas de 20 años... con los que he usado luego no he tenido problemas...pero siempre me descargo.


----------



## ZacReibel (Oct 18, 2010)

a ok chico3001, ya quedo comprendido jeje que rollo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Fogonazo: lo que pasa es que vos sos de Bs. As. y con la humedad de esa zona casi no se producen cargas estáticas. ......


No es tan así, ejemplo:
Barrio de Once, voy a abrir una puerta y salta "Chispita" de unos 7 Cm entre mis dedos y la manija del picaporte con pequeña quemadura incluida.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2010)

los bochos de el foro andan necesitando a el capo: 

para una descarga


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2010)

Como dice fogonazo: Eso pasaba cuando era más joven. Todo ha quedado en un mito. Al igual que los circuitos integrados Ttl: Pos no me llevé coscorrones por calentar mas de un segundo una patilla. Ahora,viendo los datasheet, te aguantan más de 200 grados durante 10 segundos. Como avanzamos... como... AisssH! me dado con el monitor. Tendré que desenfocarlo más para adaptarlo a mi miopia.
Saludos


----------



## HADES (Ene 1, 2011)

Yo solo tendria una inquietud como bien han dicho Los CMOS Nuevos pues traen protecciones pero mi duda es: " Seria posible que por nuestra estatica o la circunvecina al integrado altere los estados Logicos del Cmos ? y lo vuelva un tanto inestable ??"

Y si fuese posible que podriamos hacer al respecto ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2011)

HADES dijo:


> Y... " Seria posible que por nuestra estatica o la circunvecina al integrado altere los estados Logicos del Cmos ? y lo vuelva un tanto inestable ??"...


Sería posible si el CMOS está conectado en forma indebida, conectado en la forma apropiada es muy estable e inmune a radiaciones EMI


----------



## HADES (Ene 1, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sería posible si el CMOS está conectado en forma indebida, conectado en la forma apropiada es muy estable e inmune a radiaciones EMI



Ya me has dejado en que pensar fogo 


Gracias nuevamente


----------

